# Medicaid reimbursement for E/M & 96372



## Codex (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get an e/m code paid as well as 96372, antibiotic shot admin? Or maybe a tip on how to bill it. Maybe leave it out and just do E/M? Help?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jun 30, 2011)

Be sure to use modifier 25 with your E/M code.

Hope this helps!


----------

